# Help with values please



## Sofoklis

I have a piece at 6/8.

The tempo is indicated as a dotted-quarter note of 75. 

How would be the tempo indicated as a quarter note?

In other words ; if q.=75, then q= ? 

Sibelius seems to convert the q into 113. Is this correct?


----------



## Dim7

Yes I believe that is correct. Well, 112.5 to be really exact.


----------



## amfortas

I need help with values . . . 

But that's for some other site.


----------



## Sofoklis

Dim7 said:


> Yes I believe that is correct. Well, 112.5 to be really exact.


112.5 is the 150% percentage of 75, right? But how did you come up with this? Can you explain it, because I'm not good at maths? When I tried to figure out the q in the first place, I used the rule of three ;

q. = 3 (8ths)
q = 2

So, 3/75=2/x
x=50


----------



## Mal

75 is 100%
37.5 is 50%

therefore 

150% is 75 + 37.5 = 112.5


----------



## Sofoklis

Mal said:


> 75 is 100%
> 37.5 is 50%
> 
> therefore
> 
> 150% is 75 + 37.5 = 112.5


Ok, got it. Thank you very much.


----------

